# Changing fuel filter - Yanmar 180D



## ddossey (May 3, 2010)

I seem to have a little water in the fuel bowl and want to clean out the bowl and change the filter for the first time since I have owned the tractor. I have read that I need to be very careful not to get air in the system. Does anyone have any tips on how to change out the filter with minimum problems or tips on what to look out for?

This is a diesel engine tractor.

DDos


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a good article. Yanmar Tractor Fuel Bleeding Procedure


----------

